# Cảm giác thật là yomost!!!



## domi

Mình không thể tin vào tai mình khi nghe thông báo mình đã trở thành người đầu tiên trúng giải thưởng tuần cực khủng của chương trình “Cào là Ghiền” quá đã của YoMost. Mình quá vui mừng và sửng sốt khi nghe tin này. Mình thường uống yomost nên khi thấy thẻ cào thì cứ cào đại và nhắn tin mã cào. Không ngờ chẳng những đã trúng được 10,000 đồng vào tài khoản điện thoại mà lại còn trúng thêm bộ giải thưởng của Apple này. Mình vẫn cứ lâng lâng sung sướng suốt mấy ngày liền. 

Đúng là một cảm giác rất yomostttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## tuandang_k3s

*Trả lời: Cảm giác thật là yomost!!!*

Trời ơi, chúc mừng nhé
Tuấn thấy quảng cáo nhưng ghét ún sữa chua, chỉ khoái mấy cái giải thưởng cỡ khủng đó thôi
Cung hỉ - Cung hỉ :X


----------



## LyLa

*Trả lời: Cảm giác thật là yomost!!!*

ui. Thiệt hả? Giải thưởng dòm đã quá. 
Ganh tị dễ sợ. Chúc mừng nha ^^


----------



## NTC

*Trả lời: Cảm giác thật là yomost!!!*

_*Quá đã!!!!! ước gì mình đc như cô ấy!*_


----------



## xuxu

*Trả lời: Cảm giác thật là yomost!!!*

Nhìn mê quá, bữa giờ xu cũng cào thử, trúng được cái thẻ điện thoại à.


----------



## domi

*Trả lời: Cảm giác thật là yomost!!!*



tuandang_k3s đã viết:


> Trời ơi, chúc mừng nhé
> Tuấn thấy quảng cáo nhưng ghét ún sữa chua, chỉ khoái mấy cái giải thưởng cỡ khủng đó thôi
> Cung hỉ - Cung hỉ :X



Cám ơn Tuấn. Diệu chưa xem quảng cáo nữa, ở nhà mẹ hay mua yomost cho uống, D thấy thẻ cào thì quen tay cào rồi cũng nhắn tin cầu may thôi. Đến giờ vẫn ko tin vào mắt mình 



LyLa đã viết:


> ui. Thiệt hả? Giải thưởng dòm đã quá.
> Ganh tị dễ sợ. Chúc mừng nha ^^



Em cũng còn chưa hết ngỡ ngàng đó chị ơi ^^



NTC đã viết:


> _*Quá đã!!!!! ước gì mình đc như cô ấy!*_



Bạn cào thử đi, biết đâu bạn là 1 trong 11 người còn lại. ^^



xuxu đã viết:


> Nhìn mê quá, bữa giờ xu cũng cào thử, trúng được cái thẻ điện thoại à.



D cũng được cái thẻ điện thoại đó, mà còn tới 11 bộ giải thưởng lận, xu cứ thử vận may tiếp nha >.^


----------



## Muối Ớt

*Trả lời: Cảm giác thật là yomost!!!*

*Chúc mừng chị nhe nhận trọn bộ giải thưởng của táo, kiểu này e phải năng uống sữa mí được....*


----------



## missu

*Trả lời: Cảm giác thật là yomost!!!*

Nhìn đã gì đâu áh. Chúc mừng bạn nha


----------



## nguyễn body

thật là YoMost


----------



## thegioiaosaoaicungthich

chúc mừng chị. qua đây mong làm quen các bạn gần xa phatloc877@yahoo.com


----------



## luxubu_xixon

Sướng quá, chúc mừng bạn. Đã ghê !!!


----------



## khongtrang

Chúc mừng chị nha


----------



## dangtram

chúc mừng chị nha


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương

uống yomost hoài mà ko trúng, whyyyyy


----------



## cauut87

bu thích rồi đấy kaka


----------



## yeulathich

chuc mung chi nhe.


----------



## longphamdoan89

Ôi tuyệt vời, chúc mừng bạn nhé


----------



## diepphan1603

domi đã viết:


> Mình không thể tin vào tai mình khi nghe thông báo mình đã trở thành người đầu tiên trúng giải thưởng tuần cực khủng của chương trình “Cào là Ghiền” quá đã của YoMost. Mình quá vui mừng và sửng sốt khi nghe tin này. Mình thường uống yomost nên khi thấy thẻ cào thì cứ cào đại và nhắn tin mã cào. Không ngờ chẳng những đã trúng được 10,000 đồng vào tài khoản điện thoại mà lại còn trúng thêm bộ giải thưởng của Apple này. Mình vẫn cứ lâng lâng sung sướng suốt mấy ngày liền.
> 
> Đúng là một cảm giác rất yomostttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


Chúc mừng c, c thật may mắn!


----------



## ThuyTron

Đúng là một cảm giác rất yomostttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## theluc89

Sướng vậy, đúng là lộc bất tận hưởng


----------



## nhoxquy03

Đúng là yomost nhỉ? Trúng thưởng như vậy thì tuyệt quá.


----------



## CongChuaBongBong

Thích quá nè


----------



## Giày Secondhand

Chúc mừng bạn nhé, trước giờ trong đời chưa biết cảm giác trúng thưởng như nào


----------



## lopxehaitrieu

sướng vậy, chúc mừng em nha


----------



## Trà Myy

chúc mừng bé nha


----------

